# Blauparts: $25 Off Audi Control Arm Kits - Ocap Certified O.E. Supplier to VAG



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*$25 Off Blauparts Ocap Control Arm Kits* 
*Ocap of Italy - Certified OE Supplier to VAG* 
*Offer Ends 12/15/2012* 

*All in stock BLAU® Ocap Control Arm Kits * 

Blauparts and Ocap of Italy have teamed up to produce the highest OE quality control arm kits for your Audi or Vw. Ocap is an O.E. (original equipment) supplier to Vw Audi Group (VAG). This means that they are a direct supplier of suspension components for Audi and Vw, along with their other exotic high performance companies Lamborghini, Bugatti, and Porsche. They are a TÜV of Europe, ISO 9001, ISO 14001, and ISO/TS 16949:2009 OE certified company. 

Many discerning Audi and Vw owners care about the quality of the control arms they use on their car. Our “We Care” customer pledge is evident in the quality OE design and materials used in our Ocap control arm kits. Blauparts' Ocap control arm aluminium alloy 6082 material, bushings, ball pins, Klüber grease, rubber seal bellows, and plastic shells have all been made under Vw Audi Group (VAG) requirements. Take advantage of the very best in quality control arms at Blauparts. 


 


*$10 BONUS OFFER* 
*When purchasing one of our Complete BLAU® Ocap Control Arm Kits you're eligible to buy an Inner Tie Rod End for the Special Bonus Offer Price of Only $10.00 (Regularly $49.95)!* 
Bonus Offer Ends 12/15/2012 

*Website:* 
www.blauparts.com 


* Free shipping via FedEx Ground to the 48 US contiguous states only. Free shipping offer on in stock items only. $10 inner tie rod end offer valid only with complete BLAU® Ocap control arm kit purchase. Limit 2 inner tie rod ends per kit. Subject to change without notice. Previous purchases are exempt. Offers end 12/15/12.


----------

